# ثورة فى مجال الاطفاء(إيلايد فاير )



## ولله الحمد (23 مارس 2010)

إيلايد فاير هي الحل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjLvelDdJqE&NR=1
الحائزة على شهادة من ضمن أفضل 12 اختراع في العالم.
إن كرة إطفاء الحريق إيلايد فاير هي من أفضل وأسرع وآمن وسائل إطفاء وإخماد الحريق عند بداية إشتعاله، وهي تعمل ذاتياً عند ملامستها للهب الحريق.
ومن هنا تنبع أهميتها كأحد وسائل التأمين والسلامة التي يجب توفرها في الأماكن التي لها قابلية لاشتعال الحرائق كالمطابخ والدوائر الكهربائية ومنافذ التحميل الكهربائي والأماكن القريبة من مناطق إشتعال النيران.
بالإضافة إلى أن كرة إطفاء الحريق تتعامل مع الأنواع الثلاثة للحريق وهي:
المواد العادية السوائل القابلة الحرائق المشتعلة بسبب
القابلة للإشتعال للإشتعال والإحتراق التيارات الكهربائية

إن كرة إطفاء الحريق إيلايد فاير لاتؤثر على البيئة، فعند استخدام هذه الكرة أثناء الإطفاء لاتحدث احراق لثاني أكسيد الكربون ولاتساهم في تدمير طبقة الأوزون على الإطلاق.


أهم مميزات كرة إطفاء الحريق والتي تميزها عن باقي وسائل الأمن والسلامة:

1. سهلة الإستخدام ولا تحتاج إلى تدريب.
2. وزنها الخفيف 1.3 Kg يمكن للطفل بعمر أربع سنوات حملها واستخدامها.
3. مدة صلاحيتها خمس سنوات.
4. لا تحتاج إلى صيانة.
5. تتحمل درجة حرارة 248 درجة مئوية وهذه الميزه تمكنها من وضعها بالقرب من الأفران ومولدات الكهرباء الكبيرة.
6. تعمل ذاتياً بمجرد ملامستها للهب.
7. لا تحتاج إلى مباشرة مكان الحريق لإطفائها بل تقذف أو تدحرج من عدة أمتار.
8. سهلة التركيب.
9. عناصر مكوناتها غير سامة وغير ضارة بالإنسان والبيئة.
10. المادة الفعالة " أول فوسفات الأمونيوم ".
11. تصدر صوت تحذيري يعتبر بمثابة إنذار بوجود حريق.
12. صغيرة الحجم ولا تشغل حيزاً ويمكن حملها أو وضعها في:
• داخل المكتب.
• تحت مقعد السيارة.
• بالقرب من الأسٍرّه.
• في المطبخ فوق انبوبة الغاز أو قرب الفرن.
• يمكن حملها في حقيبة السفر.

شهادات المنتج والأمان:

￹FPRIVATE "TYPE=PICT;ALT="

v حائزة على شهادة من ضمن أفضل 12 اختراع في العالم.
v حاصلة على شهادة من منظمة السلامة العالمية NFPA .
v أفضل اختراع بالنسبة لسلامة وأمن الإنسان.
v شهادة من قسم العلوم والخدمات -المعامل بدولة تايلند No: II.0307/1679
v شهادة من إدارة الدفاع المدني الوطني -تايلند. No: .0011./909
v توثيق كرة إطفاء الحريق من قسم المواد الطبيعية بكندا.
v شهادة من خدمات الحريق الفيدرالي ولاية لاجوس نيجيريا "وتشهد بأنه فعال وجيدجداً لمقاومة الحريق الأولي ونظم الحماية".
حق الترخيص:
v ترخيص تايلندي رقم 18966
v ترخيص الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية رقم B26.796.381 US 
v الترخيص الدولي رقم PCT/US2002/025158,WIPO المنظمة العالمية للملكية الفكرية المكتب الرئيسي في فيينا- سويسرا.
في المملكة العربية السعودية:
v ترخيص من الإدارة العامة للدفاع المدني.
v شهادة من الجودة النوعية بوزارة التجارة والصناعة.
v تصريح من هيئة المواصفات والمقاييس.

كيفية تثبيت واستعمال كرة إطفاء الحريق إيلايد فاير:



1. عند حدوث الحريق فإنه يجب أخذ أقرب كرة إطفاء حريق ثم إلقائها أو دحرجتها ناحية الحريق مباشرة.
2.يجب إلقاء الكرة أو دحرجتها من مسافة لاتقل عن 5 متر وحينها يحصل التفاعل من 3 إلى 10 ثوان ويتفرق وينتشر المسحوق الكيميائي مكوناً سحابة بيضاء تعمل على إخماد الحريق فوراً.
إذا لزم الأمر يمكن إلقاء أو دحرجة أكثر من كرة.
3. للحرائق ذات "المواد القابلة للإشتعال" تثبت الكرات فوقها مباشرة لكي تتفاعل مع الحريق تلقائياً عند حدوثه.
4. يتم تثبيت الكرة بنحو 30 سم فوق الأماكن التي لها قابلية لإشتعال الحرائق.
5. أفضل الأماكن المناسبة لتثبيت كرة إطفاء الحريق هي الأماكن ذات الخطورة العالية مثل:
• القواطع الكهربائية.
• أماكن مخرجات الأحمال الكهربائية.
• المطابخ.
"عند تثبيت الكرة تأكد من أن السهم يشير إلى أعلى"


آلية عمل كرة إطفاء الحريق إيلايد فاير: 
تعمل كرة إطفاء الحريق أثناء إطفاء الحريق على عزل الأكسجين عن مصدر اللهب


----------



## ولله الحمد (23 مارس 2010)

إيلايد فاير هي الحل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjLvelDdJqE&NR=1
الحائزة على شهادة من ضمن أفضل 12 اختراع في العالم.
إن كرة إطفاء الحريق إيلايد فاير هي من أفضل وأسرع وآمن وسائل إطفاء وإخماد الحريق عند بداية إشتعاله، وهي تعمل ذاتياً عند ملامستها للهب الحريق.
ومن هنا تنبع أهميتها كأحد وسائل التأمين والسلامة التي يجب توفرها في الأماكن التي لها قابلية لاشتعال الحرائق كالمطابخ والدوائر الكهربائية ومنافذ التحميل الكهربائي والأماكن القريبة من مناطق إشتعال النيران.
بالإضافة إلى أن كرة إطفاء الحريق تتعامل مع الأنواع الثلاثة للحريق وهي:
المواد العادية السوائل القابلة الحرائق المشتعلة بسبب
القابلة للإشتعال للإشتعال والإحتراق التيارات الكهربائية

إن كرة إطفاء الحريق إيلايد فاير لاتؤثر على البيئة، فعند استخدام هذه الكرة أثناء الإطفاء لاتحدث احراق لثاني أكسيد الكربون ولاتساهم في تدمير طبقة الأوزون على الإطلاق.


أهم مميزات كرة إطفاء الحريق والتي تميزها عن باقي وسائل الأمن والسلامة:

1. سهلة الإستخدام ولا تحتاج إلى تدريب.
2. وزنها الخفيف 1.3 Kg يمكن للطفل بعمر أربع سنوات حملها واستخدامها.
3. مدة صلاحيتها خمس سنوات.
4. لا تحتاج إلى صيانة.
5. تتحمل درجة حرارة 248 درجة مئوية وهذه الميزه تمكنها من وضعها بالقرب من الأفران ومولدات الكهرباء الكبيرة.
6. تعمل ذاتياً بمجرد ملامستها للهب.
7. لا تحتاج إلى مباشرة مكان الحريق لإطفائها بل تقذف أو تدحرج من عدة أمتار.
8. سهلة التركيب.
9. عناصر مكوناتها غير سامة وغير ضارة بالإنسان والبيئة.
10. المادة الفعالة " أول فوسفات الأمونيوم ".
11. تصدر صوت تحذيري يعتبر بمثابة إنذار بوجود حريق.
12. صغيرة الحجم ولا تشغل حيزاً ويمكن حملها أو وضعها في:
• داخل المكتب.
• تحت مقعد السيارة.
• بالقرب من الأسٍرّه.
• في المطبخ فوق انبوبة الغاز أو قرب الفرن.
• يمكن حملها في حقيبة السفر.

شهادات المنتج والأمان:

￹FPRIVATE "TYPE=PICT;ALT="

v حائزة على شهادة من ضمن أفضل 12 اختراع في العالم.
v حاصلة على شهادة من منظمة السلامة العالمية NFPA .
v أفضل اختراع بالنسبة لسلامة وأمن الإنسان.
v شهادة من قسم العلوم والخدمات -المعامل بدولة تايلند No: II.0307/1679
v شهادة من إدارة الدفاع المدني الوطني -تايلند. No: .0011./909
v توثيق كرة إطفاء الحريق من قسم المواد الطبيعية بكندا.
v شهادة من خدمات الحريق الفيدرالي ولاية لاجوس نيجيريا "وتشهد بأنه فعال وجيدجداً لمقاومة الحريق الأولي ونظم الحماية".
حق الترخيص:
v ترخيص تايلندي رقم 18966
v ترخيص الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية رقم B26.796.381 US 
v الترخيص الدولي رقم PCT/US2002/025158,WIPO المنظمة العالمية للملكية الفكرية المكتب الرئيسي في فيينا- سويسرا.
في المملكة العربية السعودية:
v ترخيص من الإدارة العامة للدفاع المدني.
v شهادة من الجودة النوعية بوزارة التجارة والصناعة.
v تصريح من هيئة المواصفات والمقاييس.

كيفية تثبيت واستعمال كرة إطفاء الحريق إيلايد فاير:



1. عند حدوث الحريق فإنه يجب أخذ أقرب كرة إطفاء حريق ثم إلقائها أو دحرجتها ناحية الحريق مباشرة.
2.يجب إلقاء الكرة أو دحرجتها من مسافة لاتقل عن 5 متر وحينها يحصل التفاعل من 3 إلى 10 ثوان ويتفرق وينتشر المسحوق الكيميائي مكوناً سحابة بيضاء تعمل على إخماد الحريق فوراً.
إذا لزم الأمر يمكن إلقاء أو دحرجة أكثر من كرة.
3. للحرائق ذات "المواد القابلة للإشتعال" تثبت الكرات فوقها مباشرة لكي تتفاعل مع الحريق تلقائياً عند حدوثه.
4. يتم تثبيت الكرة بنحو 30 سم فوق الأماكن التي لها قابلية لإشتعال الحرائق.
5. أفضل الأماكن المناسبة لتثبيت كرة إطفاء الحريق هي الأماكن ذات الخطورة العالية مثل:
• القواطع الكهربائية.
• أماكن مخرجات الأحمال الكهربائية.
• المطابخ.
"عند تثبيت الكرة تأكد من أن السهم يشير إلى أعلى"


آلية عمل كرة إطفاء الحريق إيلايد فاير: 
تعمل كرة إطفاء الحريق أثناء إطفاء الحريق على عزل الأكسجين عن مصدر اللهب


----------



## safety113 (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة جدا
لكن تعرف ان اليوتيوب محجوب في بعض الدول
هل يمكن تحميل الملف من غير اليوتيوب؟
والف شكر


----------



## mY AND FIRE (25 مارس 2010)

يسلموا


تحياتي لك___________


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 مارس 2010)

يرجى تحميل الملف كون اليوتيوب محجوب في كثير من البلدان
مع تحياتي


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (26 مارس 2010)

*كرة اطفاء الحريق*

تفضلوا ملف الفيديو مرفوق هنا.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 مارس 2010)

فعلاً كرة رهيبة وفعالة
وأظن أنها فعالة أكثر في الأماكن المغلقة
مشكور أخي ولله الحمد على الموضوع
والشكر الوفير للأخ سفيان على إدراج الملف


----------



## احلى مهندس (26 مارس 2010)

نعم جربتها في موقع العمل 
مفيدة للمواقع المغلقة 
وللحرائق البسيطة فقط 

لكنها غير نافعه للحرائق النفطية 
وهناك مشكلة اخرى 
لايمكن اجراء صيانه لها 
وبمقارنة سعر هذه المطفأة مع المطافيء الاعتيادة ذات الاسطوانة الخارجية فهي اغلى منها 
وبذلك تكون المطفأة الاعتيادة افضل حيث لاتتلف 
ويمكن اعادة شحنها 
ويمكن صيانتها 
اما كرة لاطفاء فهي تتلف بعد مرور 5 سنوات كما مكتوب عليها
كما تتلف بمجرد سقوطه من على ارتفع (متر واحد)


----------



## عمروصلاح (26 مارس 2010)

تسلم الأيادى - مشكور على المعلومة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedgad (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elgammal plaza (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكركم علي موضوع طفاية الكرة
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ولله الحمد (25 مايو 2011)

اخوانى ف الله انا اخوكم مصطفى قطب جمهورية مصر العربية واحد ابناء مدرسة العسكرية المصرية
اقدم لكل العاملين والمختصين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية والحريق 
_Occupational Safety and Health_​_الويب الشخصى بما فية من معلومات ارجوا لكم جميعا التوفيق وترك كومنت بعد مشاهدة الموضوعات_​_[email protected]كنانة اون لاين_​


----------

